# The Devil???



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I always imagined him looking like "Darkness" from the movie Legend.

http://redsox.collider.com/uploads/imageGallery/Ryans_Toy_Culture/legend-big_small.jpg

http://www.studiocreations.com/howto/talesfromthetrenches/erics_darkness.html

http://www.figmentfly.com/legend/merchandise1.html


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

the face: http://www.screamteam.com/newpage/hellacious.htm

as far as the costume goes..what about black robes??? or another effect if you don't have a too cold night is for the actor to be shirtless, color them red with make up then wrap black sheets around his shoulders to look kind of like a cloak or like a big scarf....sorry I can't explain that better I will look for pics of an old costume of mine to try to illustrate it better. Otherwise put them in some "club clothes", black, shiney, maybe leather...the kind you think you might wear out to a night club.


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

CatMean said:


> I always imagined him looking like "Darkness" from the movie Legend.


My very thought. I've always wanted to do that costume, but always got stuck on the horns. (no pun intended)

For Satan himself, you should definately go with shirtless, with more of a blood red tint to the skin, rather than fire-engine red, furry pants and cloven feet, to simulate the satyr look, and give him some kind of horns, perhaps the little stubby ones that you see at Ren. faires. And find the tallest actor you can. The Devil should always be an imposing figure with a deep voice and a bellowing laugh.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes,Definatley do the Devil from Legends,He's a cutie!!!!


~Dee~


----------

